# Tomsk. Siberian city



## Fili (Jul 8, 2008)

Voskresenskaya mountain - a place the base of Tomsk



























































































More photos


----------



## Guaicaipuro (May 6, 2010)

i love the summer green of russian citys...


----------



## Fili (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

small town, but lovely one


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Tomsk State University Of Architecture And Building*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The former Provincial Government. Now it is Siberian Physico-Technical Institute. The building was built in 1838-1842.





















The former Governor's House. Built in 1891.











The former faculty clinics. Now it is the Siberian State Medical University. The building was built in 1889-1891.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The former Gadalov's Commercial House. Built in 1899.































The former Fuksman's Commercial House. Built in 1899.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Vtorov Store. Built in 1905.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

This house was built in the second quarter of the 19th century:





















An old house:































The Stone Bridge. Built in 1916.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Lenin Square





















The former City Magistrate. Built in 1802-1810. Destroyed in 2000. Restored in 2004. Now it is a hotel.











The Chapel of Our Lady of the Iberian. Built in 1858. Destroyed in 1933. Restored in 2002.











The Trading Housing. Built in 1852-1854.





















The Flour Housing. Built in 1908.











The Cathedral of the Epiphany. Built in 1784.











The sculpture of russian writer Chekhov & my father











The complite name of the sculpture is Anton Chekhov in Tomsk through the eyes of a drunken man lying in a ditch and not reading "Kashtanka".











The restaurant "Slavic Bazaar". Built in 1888.











The fountain in Lenin Square.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> what a charming Siberian city.
> those wooden houses are stunningly unique.


Indeed


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Voskresenskaya Hill is a place when Tomsk was found in 1604:











The hotel "Toyan". Built in 2004-2005.











Andreev Rental House. Built in the late 19th century.





















Bakunin Street.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The former police station with a fire tower. Built in 1856.





















the restored Spasskaya Tower of Tomsk fortress:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Catholic church. Built in 1833.









































Sisters of Mother Teresa orphanage:











The house of city commandant T. T. de Villeneuve. Built in the late 18th century.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Resurrection Church. Built in 1789-1797.





















A wooden house:











The District court. Built in 1904.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful series of photos from Tomsk...:cheers:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

These wooden houses are absolutly fantastic!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Quite lovely city. These wooden houses are something really typical from Russia's innerland I assume.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The house of architect Andrey Kryachkov. Built in 1909-1910. Designed by Andrey Kryachkov.*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The furniture is designed by architect Andrey Kryachkov*


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow stunning pictures! 

Are the more cities like that in Russia?

I guess that one of the good aspects of Tomsk stagnation in contrast to Novosibirsk is that, many of these buildings survived...I guess, they would have been demolished otherwise for commieblocks etc? 

A city I wouldn't mind to live in - beautiful!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

MIBO said:


> Are the more cities like that in Russia?
> 
> I guess that one of the good aspects of Tomsk stagnation in contrast to Novosibirsk is that, many of these buildings survived...I guess, they would have been demolished otherwise for commieblocks etc?


Comparing with other Siberian cities, Novosibirsk is much more younger. It was founded only in 1893, during construction of Trans-Siberian Railway. That's why there is no many pre-Revolutionary buildings in Novosibirsk - almost all buildings were built in Soviet times.

But traditional wooden houses is still preserved even in such cities which were been major industrial centres in Soviet times like Nizhny Novgorod, Samara and Kazan.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

I just spent almost half an hour looking through these photos — this is a spectacular photo tour, D-Man! Tomsk is a Siberian jewel. 

I love the vibrant colors and the charming architecture. Sometimes the Soviet-era Siberian cities look a bit bleak, but this city looks like a very lovely place to live.


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

AlekseyVT said:


> Comparing with other Siberian cities, Novosibirsk is much more younger. It was founded only in 1893, during construction of Trans-Siberian Railway. That's why there is no many pre-Revolutionary buildings in Novosibirsk - almost all buildings were built in Soviet times.
> 
> But traditional wooden houses is still preserved even in such cities which were been major industrial centres in Soviet times like Nizhny Novgorod, Samara and Kazan.


Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What cultural gems these wooden houses are. Such lovely detailing; I especially like the distinctive rounded entrances.


----------



## Dmitriy 82 Rus (Dec 21, 2014)

Tomsk is very piqturesque city, especially I admire the condition of the wooden buildings.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

those wooden houses have particularly architectural design.....the city is beautiful also.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice city, beautiful pictures. Thanks.


----------

